# Negative delay with CineStrings Solo Cello



## borisb2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Doing a piece with CinePiano, CineStrings Solo Violin and Solo Cello at the moment… sounding great but:

I noticed quite a heavy negative delay on the Cello - almost unusable. Is that expected? Can I do something about it in StaffPad?


----------



## rosscoVilla (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm wondering the same thing, it's really not great except at certain volumes/tempos in my experience.


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 31, 2021)

In my case its really bad.. can I offset it somewhere?


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Here is a quick mp3 export of that piece (work in progress) .. the cello runs away pretty heavily when playing arco - pizzicato sounds fine though

View attachment Depicting Character.mp3


----------

